# Giant Bluefin Tuna - March 21st



## FishFighter92 (Jul 10, 2012)

It would not let me paste the full story, so the entire thing is here at this link with pictures. The below is an excerpt. www.sordtools.com/dreamteam

*Dream Team*

Two of us were bent over the side of the boat, grabbing the line and pulling inch by inch up to the rod tip, with our hands stinging from the hundreds of jelly fish tentacles that had been cut off while swimming into our line. One of us was strapped into a standup fishing harness, taking back every inch of the fishing line onto our well-undersized fishing reel. One man helped keep the rod held up, which was straining under the weight of over 30# of maxed-out drag. One guy stood next to the strapped-in angler as a safety net, ensuring that someone could grab ahold of the harness, the angler, or the rod at any sign of danger—a foot slip, a broken fishing line connection, or reel failure. The last guy stood in the back, chugging a bottle of iced cold water, taking a well-earned few minutes of rest after just spending 20 minutes of grueling work fighting the fish from the harness. All six of us were running on pure adrenaline as 4 hours beforehand we had just witnessed the biggest sea creature of our life annihilate a trolled marlin lure like a bulldozer smashing through a house—mere feet from the back of the boat.


----------



## fishinbug (Jan 1, 2016)

Good story and an awesome catch.


----------



## OHenry (Apr 28, 2011)

Great experience! Congratulations to the team.


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Great story. Very nice catch :thumbup::thumbup:


Scott


----------



## Baitsoaker (Jan 27, 2017)

Congrats.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)




----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Wow!!!!!


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

WOW, what a tank of a tuna. My back hurts looking at that.


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Incredible full story wrote up. Felt like I was there. 

You guys are incredibly lucky to get the fish of a lifetime. So many things could have gone wrong, number one being I can’t believe he didn’t get sharked out there during a 4+ hour fight.


----------



## FishFighter92 (Jul 10, 2012)

FenderBender said:


> Incredible full story wrote up. Felt like I was there.
> 
> You guys are incredibly lucky to get the fish of a lifetime. So many things could have gone wrong, number one being I can’t believe he didn’t get sharked out there during a 4+ hour fight.


In my experience after you get off of the shelf into the 5,000ft+ range there is not a big issue with sharks.


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

FishFighter92 said:


> In my experience after you get off of the shelf into the 5,000ft+ range there is not a big issue with sharks.




That’s awesome. Just goes to show you never know what’s in the gulf. I remember trolling on Frenchy’s boat once near Marlin and something dumped a 50w and we could never turn it. One monster run. I always wondered if it was a bluefin. Your story makes it seem credible.


----------



## Wagoner726 (Jun 27, 2018)

Fantastic story! Just waiting for the day when I have a bigger boat and can get out there with more experience under my belt.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Where is the tail cut and core sample? How much per lb? hahaha Dang fine fish and sushi fer months!!!!!


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Wow!
Congratulations!!
What a fish!!



Would've been a good one next year......................👀


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

Wow, I'm exhausted, incredible read


----------

